# Oil Floating to Top of Mold?



## soapmaker14 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to soap making and I have already made my first couple of batches. Unfortunately, every time I add any kind of oil, it floats to the top of the mold, no matter how I add it, whether it be melting it with the glycerin, or adding it after the glycerin has melted. Yet whenever I don't use oils, it's fine. How do I solve this?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 16, 2013)

Premade bases aren't made to accommodate much more than 5% total additives. You're better off buying a base that includes with oils you're looking to add (like a Shea Butter base). 
What oils and how much are you trying to add?


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2013)

Exactly what Shawnee said.  
Also, in my opinion, adding extra oils/butters to MP soap, is a waste of money since it just gets rinsed down the drain right away.  I'd go with buying the bases that already have the oils & butters added.  Save your money for colorants, fragrances, molds, etc.

P.S.  Welcome to the forum & to soaping


----------



## soapmaker14 (Mar 16, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Premade bases aren't made to accommodate much more than 5% total additives. You're better off buying a base that includes with oils you're looking to add (like a Shea Butter base).
> What oils and how much are you trying to add?


 I am trying to add a bit of coconut oil and/or almond oil. I am only trying to add a little bit, just enough to moisturize skin.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 16, 2013)

soapmaker14 said:


> I am trying to add a bit of coconut oil and/or almond oil. I am only trying to add a little bit, just enough to moisturize skin.



I wouldn't try adding any more than 1 Tbs ppo total of any oil or additive to MP, and I wouldn't use Coconut oil...it won't really blend well with MP because of its density.  Almond or another light soft oil may work in very small proportions...but I still say invest in a good base that already includes the oils and properties you're looking for.


----------



## lsg (Mar 16, 2013)

How much oil are you adding, most recipes I have seen only call for 1 tsp oils per pound of soap.


----------



## mandola (Apr 2, 2013)

it happened to me too. i actually added only a tiny bit of oil and it was only for the color - i used annato infused oil - but it floated to the top. the color is pretty but the top is spotted. can i cut it off do you think?i haven't yet tried to cut /peel finished M&P soaps.


----------

